# 4TB was formatted. Is it an issue?



## sammydottee (Feb 19, 2015)

But mistake, I formatted my 4TB with a Mac tower. Will that be a problem for upgrading a Roamio Plus?
Also I will need a Roamio drive connected to the Mac, is this correct?


----------



## sammydottee (Feb 19, 2015)

In the Roamio Tivo, I only get 280 HRs of HD. It goes thru the porcess but stopped after I reply "yes" and 0 bytes.
Error:
16 @ 304
Trying 'gunzip -c end_7814016688.bin.gz |dd bs=4096 seek=976752086 of=/dev/disk1'
dd: /dev/disk1: end of device
1+0 records in
0+0 records out
0 bytes transferred in 0.000030 secs (o bytes/sec)
- FAILED -


----------



## justen_m (Jan 15, 2004)

My stock Roamio Plus has a 1TB drive and shows capacity of 154 HD hours. Sounds like you're getting less than half of the actual drive available. I know you can plop in a 3TB drive and it will be formatted correctly, but I remember a thread somewhere saying 4TB drives don't work without some tinkering. Not sure if that tinkering is something a normal user can do, but weakness, for example, sells 4TB Roamios IIRC. Don't know how it is done. Sorry.


----------



## ggieseke (May 30, 2008)

See this thread.

http://www.tivocommunity.com/tivo-vb/showthread.php?t=517860

Edit: Sorry, I see you're already there.


----------

